# A Word on Vetting



## AWP (Aug 29, 2020)

Another perception *without approval or support of the stafff and owner*. If I need to be censored they know how to find me.

So, in the last few months we've had a few cases of weak paperwork and "I can't prove more because of xxx" come through our queue.

Please, stop, especially the cool by association "I can't talk about it but just trust me" folks.

*IF YOU CAN'T TALK ABOUT ABOUT WHY DO YOU NEED TO BE VETTED?*

A recent email exchange with a known, long term, VETTED member made me think about this. The exchange was something like "Hey, I went from BLUE FALCON to TF 666" and if you don't know what this is, don't worry about it."

I'm 100% cool with this because of history. We know the guy, his background, his assignments. I still did my due dilligence for the board's liability even if nothing came of it, but personally I was NEVER, not for a second, in doubt of his CV.* That made me think through of some of our vetting requests.

Some of you are..."paranoid to the extreme?" "Overly cautious?" VOLUNTEERING SHIT YOU SHOULDN'T?

Look, when you request vetting we aren't looking for an SF86 or some JWICS-level nonsense, but we also aren't looking for a vague set of orders or easily forged paperwork; this is contained in our vetting requirements. The "I'm special, vet me without documentation" nonsense will be laughed out of the park and we don't care if your ego can't handle the rejection.

Provide the documents requested or requirements, or...roll the dice. This is all in the board's standards and the staff will sort it out. We have a process and it WILL be followed. We've been burned before. We've learned, we've tightened our shot group, and we will make the process better even if it imposes burdens on our members. We must keep the standard for our members and the board's integrity. Your future and the board's reputation are at stake if we're to support you.

Just don't be butt-hurt when the staff majority calls you out for "unacceptable" documentation or claims.

Vetting isn't required, but do it right it the first time because that is easier on everyone. Don't be a "secret squirrel", those are plinked off with a .50 cal, not a .22..

Be well,
A-dub


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 29, 2020)

May I sticky this?


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> May I sticky this?



I'm onboard if the rest of the staff are as well.


----------



## Bypass (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Aug 30, 2020)

Unless an objection is made, thread stuck. Closed aside from staff comments.


----------

